# bike fitting



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

anyone know a shop in Jersey or Philly area you would recommend as a a good bike fitter? I can't get my cross bike set up properly. I live in the Trenton area.

thanks in advance


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hop on 29 and ride up to Pure Energy in Lambertville, NJ.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

I've gone to Pure Energy and like them. Also close by is Guy's Bicycle's in Feasterville, PA. Ask for Bob, very good as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magmadragoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Down 95 off of Columbus blvd exit in Philadelphia is Performance Bicycles.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Halters Cycles in monmouth junction

heard good things about their fits


----------



## SlipKid727 (Sep 25, 2005)

RJP Diver said:


> Hop on 29 and ride up to Pure Energy in Lambertville, NJ.


+1
Was there for a fitting about a month ago and Arounkone did a great job.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I don't like Pure Energy, I prefer Bob Burke at Guy's Bicycles and Jason Fenton @ Halter's. I know both of them well, I've seen their fittings, and I know how to fit a bicycle. I trust either of them completely.


----------



## jefseven (Oct 11, 2010)

*Evolution Pro Bike Shop*

Go to the Evolution Pro Shop in Buckingham, PA. Scott Wilson is the owner/mechanic and an avid cross enthusiast! If you're in need of anything as far as a cross bike is concerned, I don't know of any shop more focused on it than this one. He's just a little ways down the road from the Lamberville, NJ / New Hope, PA area, so you shouldn't have a hard time finding him. I'm a road rider and was almost convinced to go cross - and I'm a senior citizen!! lol

When you get to the little triangle where 263 splits off from 202, it's a little tricky, but he's right in that little triangle it makes - across from the "Candlewick" and just up from the WAWA (turn right, if you're there - he's then on the left.)


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Steve Hogg mentioned a guy that I think is in or around Harrisburg. Young guy, Cat 1 or 2, but does fits and seemed to be highly praised by Hogg. Co-owner of the shop with another guy. I'll have to see if I can find the print out of that article.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

lawrence said:


> I don't like Pure Energy, I prefer Bob Burke at Guy's Bicycles and Jason Fenton @ Halter's. I know both of them well, I've seen their fittings, and I know how to fit a bicycle. I trust either of them completely.


Jason is great. He's fitted me for several bikes. Do not know Bob. Jason probably does 10x more fittings than Pure Energy. Maybe 20 or 30x.

But if Hogg recommended anyone in the U.S., as noted by krisdrum, I'd go there first.

You just don't understand the benefit of fit until you have it.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Here it is: Tim Gresh @ Velo Souplesse in West Chester. 

The article is here and still available as free content from Steve.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I've tried contacting Tim Gresh at the address above and received an delivery failed message. The web address velosouplesse dot com doesn't load. 

Is this guy still in business? I'm looking for help with a bike fit in Central PA.


----------



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Hop on 29 and ride up to Pure Energy in Lambertville, NJ.


DO NOT 'Hop on 29' on your bike unless you have a serious death wish! Use another route. Check out Michael at WheelFine outside of Lambertville on 518.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

calrider61 said:


> DO NOT 'Hop on 29' on your bike unless you have a serious death wish! Use another route. Check out Michael at WheelFine outside of Lambertville on 518.


Northern NJ resident, enjoy spending time in Bucks County. On a recent drive to dinner at the Inn at Phillips Mill on 32, I noted how nice it would be to do a long ride on rt. 32 on this long stretch.

Since 29 parallels 32, I as wondering if there is anything different about that road which would lead you to recommend it over 29? same death wish? If so, why? Is it lack of shoulders and bends in the road? It wasn't the most bike friendly but it certainly had charm and nothing about it seemed that dangerous.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

9W9W said:


> Northern NJ resident, enjoy spending time in Bucks County. On a recent drive to dinner at the Inn at Phillips Mill on 32, I noted how nice it would be to do a long ride on rt. 32 on this long stretch.
> 
> Since 29 parallels 32, I as wondering if there is anything different about that road which would lead you to recommend it over 29? same death wish? If so, why? Is it lack of shoulders and bends in the road? It wasn't the most bike friendly but it certainly had charm and nothing about it seemed that dangerous.


North of Stockton up to Frenchtown, 29 has a wide shoulder. Unfortunately that shoulder is often filled with debris, and the northbound side is pretty chewed up in places. South of Stockton to Lanbertville and beyond, the shoulder is narrow. Also, the scenery on 29 is a bit monotonous - You get a good view of the cliffs on the Jersey side, but you don't see much of the river.

OTOH, 32 doesn't have much of a shoulder, and there are some sections with a lot of potholes. But it is a much more scenic stretch.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

You never ride RT 29 from Lambertville to Washington Crossing or south. because of speeding traffic, turns in the road, and no shoulder. You ride either on the PA side which has no shoulder also but cars go slightly slower or you ride the mountains on the NJ side.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

if you're going southbound on Rte 32, after Taylorsville Rd, there is a lot less traffic to worry about.... (iirc, lower makefield township, into yardley, morrisville)


----------



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

lawrence said:


> You never ride RT 29 from Lambertville to Washington Crossing or south. because of speeding traffic, turns in the road, and no shoulder. You ride either on the PA side which has no shoulder also but cars go slightly slower or you ride the mountains on the NJ side.


2X that. Just take the backroads on Jersey side.Divert around the washed out bridges at Bear Tavern/Jacobs Creek and So of the 31 on 579. Don't think any of climbing is over 6%. Nice rollers and flats. High traffic on some of 31, quarry trucks etc avoid if possible. There is a bike path running along 29 past Washington Crossing. I took it from Lambertville a few weeks ago and it was hard packed enough for road tires. Have not been back to NJ since storm.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the responses guys! When time comes I will refer back to this thread to plan my route. I have a friend who lives in the NJ highlands who does loops right at the border but at the height or rt. 80. 

This has been helpful.


----------

